# a Wolf of the Steps



## cailyBear (Feb 9, 2010)

Hello there,
I've been wondering lately if I should purchase a car and my own place once I turn 18 and live a 'steppenwolf' life, that is to say...... live in the bourgeois world whilst participating as little as I can, I suppose. 
So I can prepare myself for squatting and traveling cross country.... cross world eventually...

I'm not making much sense. I want to eventually tramp through Europe, Asia, anywhere I can... just go, and go..
But I don't know if I first should settle down and prepare myself for the voyage..? Create a map to get me out of America?
I don't know if it is worth it to settle down. What do you guys think?
Thanks, hah


----------



## finn (Feb 9, 2010)

Well, the main problem with that plan is you'll need a job for the car and place, which will then translate to a lot less money and time to practice your skills. Squatting and traveling cross country doesn't really translate to living the job, rent and car payments or vice-versa. One thing that squatting and traveling teaches you is to be resourceful and to be able to improvise better than any job will. Other than that, you seem to be asking how you figure out what you'll be doing with your life, which no one can do but yourself.


----------



## cailyBear (Feb 9, 2010)

Hm thanks Finn that was actually enlightening to read..!
I suppose you're right... I am wondering if I need to be devising a plan or not... ? You know, mapping it out?
I do have a job though. Thank you again for replying.


----------

